# Схема нот для аккордеона "Малыш"



## Рося (1 Фев 2012)

Прошу помощи!
Ребёнку подарили маленький старенький аккордеон "Малыш". Описания к нему нет, все найденные мною самоучители к нему не подходят, потому что у него левая клавиатура всего из двух рядов, а в самоучителях такой случай не описан. Сама я музыкой профессионально не занималась, сориентироваться не могу. Может кто-нибудь перешлёт схему расположения нот для левой клавиатуры "Малыша", или подходящий самоучитель. Будем очень благодарны.


----------

